# Low price tag relabeling



## tase (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm located in Westchester. I'm looking for someone who to put my brand name on the neck tags of my shirts for a low price. I'm looking for someone who lives in NYC, Westchester or New Jersey.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Your screen printer should be able to do it.


----------



## tase (Sep 28, 2014)

I found somewhere that will do it. Thank you.


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

honestly, purchase a cheap hat press then have your tags printed.. I could print them or just have transfer express do it (a Stahl's company). gang print as many as you can on a sheet. Cut them out.
a cheaper hat press will put them on perfectly.


----------

